# glenbuterol



## DaJauk06 (Jan 15, 2010)

what is it? thinking about getting some but not got a clue about it....


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

It's clenbuterol mate


----------



## DaJauk06 (Jan 15, 2010)

Aye where did the G come from? lol.. clenbuterol same as efferdrine? same affect or way different?

cheers


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

why would you be thinking of getting some, if you dont know what it is or what it does?


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Just curious, why are you thinking of getting something you have no clue about?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

stephy said:


> Just curious, why are you thinking of getting something you have no clue about?


I second this

nor spell!

it's ephedrine btw

Clenbuterol is a Beta2 agonist, Increases heart rate, and dilates the lungs, causes you to warm up a little and burn more calories, can cause heart problems, thought to be due to taurine depletion. Also it can give you motherklunking cramps!!

It has a long half life in comparison to other beta 2 antagonists like salbutamol, it both are athsma meds.

Use 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off tapering up, depending on sides.

thats it in a nutshell

I would look into it more though

dunno why i didn't just say google it :confused1:


----------



## DaJauk06 (Jan 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> why would you be thinking of getting some, if you dont know what it is or what it does?


Good point but...Thats why Im on a forum to get advice from people who has more experiance than me.. I did take ehp's before as I found they worked for me! ( good energy and weight loss) but they seem a bit to expensive and under dosed atm....

Heard about clenbuterol been good for weight loss for me and my partner..

Now Im using lipo-6 and doesnt seem to do anything, so any advice would be good and appreciate... :beer:


----------



## DaJauk06 (Jan 15, 2010)

Themanabolic said:


> I second this
> 
> nor spell!
> 
> ...


Thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

DaJauk06 said:


> what is it? thinking about getting some but not got a clue about it....


Clenbuterol

Do some research and you will find the answer..............we dont encourage laziness


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I recommend clen for good weight loss but as u didn't even know what it's called I don't recommend for you yet. A simple google search would have found you many answers to that and the. You could have came to us for more advice. Have a search then see if you have any further questions


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

DaJauk06 said:


> Thanks:thumbup1:


Your welcome, good luck

*chough*reps*cough*


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol Glenbuterol


----------

